# 2011 X mr Monster 909cc



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Check out the "Mister" for the 2012 season. This was a build helped and supported by Rubberdown Customs, Lockhart's odyssey and myself.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

What a dream on tires!!


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

S E X Y and it knows it!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Killer! 

I recognize those green springs & spacers from RDC's post.


----------

